# Brasilia opus sight glass pipe



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi guys, can you help I'm in need of a lower sight glass pipe for a Brasilia Opus, as it has fractured at the end fitting. Is it possible just to make one out of 10mm copper pipe and flare the ends accordingly?

I know the original has brass fittings soldered onto the copper.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A "flare" is usually an open funnel shape, you would need to flare and then collapse the flare inwards to form the cone shape. If this joint is pressurised the flare may not be suitable.

You would also need to find someone with the correct sized flaring tool for the pipe. Garages use these but not for 10 mm pipe

The solder on nipples are available from coffee M/ch spare part suppliers.


----------



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you, ordered nipped from supplier, couldn't find them when I first looked


----------

